# CPU processor fan starts and stops



## Cyanide (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello People,

Few days ago while my PC was on, it suddenly shut down.
I tried to reboot the PC but found out that the processor fan is starting and then stopping in 1-2 seconds.
Tried removing and reconnecting the cables, but it didn't work.

My assumption is the PSU isn't working.
Any other guess else I'll order new PSU to test.

Thank you in advance.

Update: If someone finds this post via search engine; do not replace the PSU initially; read this and this before!


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

post your complete pc config.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 4, 2015)

Processor:     AMD Athlon L1640
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM
RAM: 2GB DDR2 
No graphic card

I was wondering whether PSU is the real culprit since CPU fan at least spins for few seconds.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2015)

before ordering a new psu you should test your current psu to make sure that the fault lies with the power supply only but not anything else like the motherboard/ram etc-can you see whether your psu's fan is spinning or not?


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Processor:     AMD Athlon L1640
> Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM
> RAM: 2GB DDR2
> No graphic card
> ...



test  motherboard+cpu+ram and the PSU outside of the cabinet .. start motherboard by shorting the start pin headers with a metal object .. like screwdriver.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you quicky008 and topgear for your support.

I tried above method, the processor was working properly (and SMPS as well).

Since I couldn't figure out the problem, I contacted person from repair shop.
He once again tested in the same way as mentioned by topgear; changed RAM but USB/monitor was not detected.

He came to a conclusion that motherboard is dead/ south bridge is faulty (~7-8 years old MB).

Looking for new components to upgrade now.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2015)

are you using a USB monitor ? As for one last thing remove the CMOS battery from motherboard while it's in disconnected state from all power sources. Leave the motherboard for 5 mins. Remount the CMOS battery. Now try to turn on the motherboard outside of the cabinet of-course.

Another thing could happen is cpu is overheating and it's preventing it from getting damaged thus shutting down the whole system. In that case remove the cpu fan, heatsink from motherboard, clean up the heatsink and fan. remove the old thermal paste at the bottom of cpu heatsink and on top of the cpu. Apply some good thermal paste like deepcool z5 on cpu heat spreader and remount the cpu heat sink and fan assemble.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 9, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Thank you quicky008 and topgear for your support.
> 
> I tried above method, the processor was working properly (and SMPS as well).
> 
> ...



Hi  [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION],

I agree with  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]. Before you replace the MOBO, I'd also suggest you to try some troubleshooting steps. 

Based on your post, it could be possibly be a MOBO fault, temperature issue and fan faulty. I’d suggest you to check the hardware connection of PC first to be sure. I'd also check with you, is there any BSOD or black screen error occur?

Example: A few minutes after switching ON the computer or during playing a specific game? Can you force a BSOD? 

After troubleshooting, if the problem still persists; then you may proceed for new MOBO.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 9, 2015)

topgear said:


> are you using a USB monitor ? As for one last thing remove the CMOS battery from motherboard while it's in disconnected state from all power sources. Leave the motherboard for 5 mins. Remount the CMOS battery. Now try to turn on the motherboard outside of the cabinet of-course.
> 
> Another thing could happen is cpu is overheating and it's preventing it from getting damaged thus shutting down the whole system. In that case remove the cpu fan, heatsink from motherboard, clean up the heatsink and fan. remove the old thermal paste at the bottom of cpu heatsink and on top of the cpu. Apply some good thermal paste like deepcool z5 on cpu heat spreader and remount the cpu heat sink and fan assemble.



I tried using both VGA and HDMI cables, cleaned CPU fan (don't have any thermal paste atm); still the monitor was not detected.




DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION],
> 
> I agree with  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]. Before you replace the MOBO, I'd also suggest you to try some troubleshooting steps.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response DK_WD.
The monitor is not detected even after multiple troubleshooting methods.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 10, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Thank you for your response DK_WD.
> The monitor is not detected even after multiple troubleshooting methods.



Hi [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it’s a hardware issue. I’d suggest you to proceed for an replacement. 

For the new motherboard selection, I’d suggest you to go with the latest MOBO because It helps you to upgrade the system anytime.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> I tried using both VGA and HDMI cables, cleaned CPU fan (don't have any thermal paste atm); still the monitor was not detected.



Thermal interface material or paste should be used while installing a cpu fan assemble. If you can't you may try with toothpaste but just as a temporary solution and for testing only. Use with caution.

Test the motherboard with a discrete graphic card. Try with a different PSU.

Lastle hwo do you power your minitor ? Through 3 pin AC plug which plugs into wall socket/USP/Surge protector or it's powered from motherboards USB port.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 10, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your post, it’s a hardware issue. I’d suggest you to proceed for an replacement.
> 
> For the new motherboard selection, I’d suggest you to go with the latest MOBO because It helps you to upgrade the system anytime.



Since no solution is working; I'm simultaneously searching for new combo.

I've shortlisted below components for (budget i.e. ~12k) upgrade.

CPU: Intel i3 4130 (available locally @ 7700 Rs) / 4150/4160 (both available online only!)
Mobo: Gigabyte H81
RAM : Transcend 4gb DDR3 1600 Mhz



topgear said:


> Thermal interface material or paste should be used while installing a cpu fan assemble. If you can't you may try with toothpaste but just as a temporary solution and for testing only. Use with caution.


Will check in local shop for the paste mentioned by you in your previous post.



topgear said:


> Test the motherboard with a discrete graphic card. Try with a different PSU.


While processor fan was not spinning when using old PSU; it spun after replacing the PSU (nothing else did!).



topgear said:


> Lastle hwo do you power your minitor ? Through 3 pin AC plug which plugs into wall socket/USP/Surge protector or it's powered from motherboards USB port.


It's powered using 3 pin AC plug.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Since no solution is working; I'm simultaneously searching for new combo.
> 
> I've shortlisted below components for (budget i.e. ~12k) upgrade.
> 
> ...



Go with the following config:

Intel Core i3 4130 -7700,
Gigabyte H81M-S1 -3600,
Kingston HyperX Fury 4GB 1600Mhz -1800.
TOTAL -13,100.

Don't ever go with Transcend/Zion RAM.OK.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 11, 2015)

offtopic question: any significant difference between 4130/4150/4160? (apart from 0.1 ghz clock speed?)

I'm in state of dilemma; locally 4130 is available @ 7700 rs and online 4150 is available at ~7000 rs (snapdeal).


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2015)

Performance wise no - get it from wherever it's cheapest.


----------

